# I love watching these guys!



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Next year I'm gonna have to add a feeder at every upstairs window :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL shots!!:biggrin:


I LOVED the humming birds that we would get all over in Arizona, I was SOO happy when I moved to Northern Idaho in '07 and got to watch them!:smile: Now sadly, I dont see any over here!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Are they not in your area?

Couple more :wink:


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

wonderful shots! We do not have any good, sunny spots to hang our feeders from, so I never can get good shots of those buggers!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

AWESOME pictures, as always. 
Fascinating little creatures, aren't they?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't really tell what I'm looking at.... Those pictures are soooo un-clear. 

Juuust kiddin'! Those are ridiculous! Absolutely amazing!! 

And we DO have hummingbirds in this area. Just not nearly as many as in northern ID. I think I've seen, like, five in the whole time I've lived here. They scare the bejeezus out of me..... I think they're the scariest of all the birds....


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Jon your photos are just breath taking.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I've never seen one before


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, that's a treat to see pictures like those! Fantastic, a great way to start my day! Thanks for posting those. )))))))


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great shots!!! I can't decide which photo I like the most....its a good thing that I can see them pretty much all the time!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG, what a beautiful pictures... I´m still dreaming about having a camera of that quality!!


----------

